# Farmall Project



## TractorNewbie (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, so here's the deal,

So my dad has paid for all of my schooling (which of course is not cheap these days), and has paid for my truck until I found a job. After all this, he has not asked for anything in return and has told me a few times he doesn't expect anything in return. So thanks to him I have a good career, and am debt free at 21 years old. So I have this crazy idea..

He loves tractors. He has a john deere on the property already (his dad/ my grandpas). Anytime we drive anywhere and he see's an old farmall on the side of the road, we have to turn around for a second look. He's got the coffee table book, an old seat as decoration, a pic of one as his background... I think you can get the idea. Old tractors to him are like motorcyles and boats to other, He loves them. He wants to get one, but its one of those things where he's talked about getting one for years, but never has. 

So heres my crazy idea:
Now that I have a job and no debt, I could afford to pick up an old one. I'm considering finding one and getting it for him for christmas to be something me and him could work on. I think he would go crazy if I pulled up to the house with one on the trailer. He could afford to get one, and he could afford to restore one, but I think he just needs a little push like most of us do from time to time ha...

Now heres where ya'll come in. Any suggestions on a good year and model? something we could get parts for relatively easily if possible. I'm not concerned with trying to turn over and resell, just something we could make look good and he can brag to everyone else in the huntin lease about.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What a fantastic and meaningful idea! Not familiar with the Farmall, but would think that anything that caught your fancy would stand as a testiment to you and your dad. You gotta give us pictures!


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Don't know about Kentucky but in Georgia, on CraigsList.com I see old farmall's come up pretty often. I'm not sure about which models would be best to try to restore, but what's the model he has on his background picture, I'd think that's one he has an interest in. 

Great idea, maybe I'll send this link to my kids. Wait a minute, maybe I'd better wait until the student load is paid off;>}


----------

